# Yanmar 2YM15 Or 3YM20 for repower



## jbrockpiano (Apr 15, 2007)

I have a 30' Islander sloop and have removed the original 1974 Volvo MD6A. The engine room can take either a Yanmar 2YM15 (14 horsepower) or a Yanmar 3YM20 (20 horsepower) the 3YM is about a thousand dollars more. 20 horsepower seems like it would exceeed my hull speed. Any opinions about this ? I sail in the Pacific Northwest. We have fast currents my last boat did fine with a Honda 15 outboard. Any ideas or opinions are welcome.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

How big was your last boat... saying your last boat did fine with a 15 HP outboard doesn't mean much if it was 20' light-displacement dinghy. How many horsepower was your MD6A, and was it adequate for your use? 

Personally, I would probably go with the 3YM20, since you might want to add things like high-output alternators and doing so will rob you of power at the prop end.


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

It also depends on where you are sailing. If your on a lake or even a bay, the 14 hp will be ok. If you venture out into the ocean at all, go for the 20 hp. $1000.00 hell, it's only 1 boat unit .......


----------



## trantor12020 (Mar 11, 2006)

I would go for 3YM20 if I were you. And if I've more boat units I'll go for the 29HP Yanmar even. I've a H326 with stock 2GM20F. How I wish I had opt for a 3GM30 instead. The extra power lets you spin a bigger prop which is useful when you need it to get you thru heavy sea or fast current. Go for the 3YM20.


----------



## Zogumwesterly (Jul 24, 2007)

If you plan on doing alot of motoring the 3rd cylinder will make life a lot more pleasant(less cylinders are louder and more vibrating), I would check the weight and see if that is a factor.


----------



## Joesaila (May 19, 2007)

My Morgan 30 OI came with a 'replacement' Yanmar 3GM30 engine and while the boat only weighs 9,500 its nice to have the extra power when needed. [Like coming through the Cape Cod canal going easterly with oncoming easterly winds and real choppy 8' seas, whew!]


----------



## jbrockpiano (Apr 15, 2007)

*Thank you all*

I ordered the 20 horse 3Ygm yanmar this afternoon for my 30' islander sailboat people on this site and others I contacted spoke as one voice "more horsepower is better". Only a thousand dollars more. Bring on another thousand is what boating is all about. Thanks for the encourgement.


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Good choice IMHO, especially here in the NW. You won't regret it at all. Fluky winds in the summer and the currents we get here add up to a lot of motoring for most of us. With the extra HP you should be able to increase the pitch of the prop which will enable you to run at a lower RPM (quieter). Don't go too much though, make sure you can still achieve the recommended maximum RPM, or you will be lugging the engine.


----------



## bynikola (Apr 24, 2010)

Where you think I can buy an used /in decent shape/ Yanmar 2YM15


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

Welcome to Sailnet. You should probably start a new thread rather than replying to a post that is nearly 6 years old. To answer your question, I've heard good things about this place Yanmar Engines for Sale on DieselEngineTrader

Of course Ebay and Craigslist can be good too.


----------

